# Why can't you checkout directly from Public Libraries ?



## ckim06 (Feb 19, 2012)

If I go to my public library website on my phone, I can't check out Kindle books.  Anyone know the reason for the block?


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

What happens when you try? I have done.it from my.Fire...

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## ckim06 (Feb 19, 2012)

I get the mobile version of the site and can only check out e-pub and audio books, but not kindle books.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

ckim06 said:


> I get the mobile version of the site and can only check out e-pub and audio books, but not kindle books.


Just checked my Fire at my library and can get epub or kindle format books. BUT with my iphone I am shown only epub books. Fire option is set to auto select either mobile or desk view based on its wisdom, whatever that is .


----------



## ckim06 (Feb 19, 2012)

That's so strange.  I wonder why they don't allow you to check out kindle books from the library on a mobile device other than fire.  I would love to check out a book on the train to work.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

ckim06 said:


> That's so strange. I wonder why they don't allow you to check out kindle books from the library on a mobile device other than fire. I would love to check out a book on the train to work.


Have you tried the Overdrive app?

I can do it on my iPad, but I had to use an alternate browser to get to the NON-MOBILE library site. THat was the biggest pain - erasing cookies and such didn't stop Safari from redirecting me there. THen I have a script that runs and puts it in Bluefire reader for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There's a thread where we had a long discussion of this, and I learned a lot from a member who posted.  The various Overdrive softwares (and there are several versions, apparentlym, as different people at different library systems get slightly different versions) distinguish what books are offered based on the device being used to access the site.

While when I access my library via my iPad, I have no problem getting Kindle books offered up (did it just this morning), accessing the same library system using my iPod Touch gets me ONLY epub and audio books.

You can access the library via a PC and check out Kindle books and then download them to your iPhone.

Betsy


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You can access the library via a PC and check out Kindle books and then download them to your iPhone.
> Betsy


And it seems more publishers are making you download to PC and side load to the mobile device. I've encountered that several times now. What a pain.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's not actually much of a pain because you don't actually HAVE to download it via USB.  You just have to click through to the screen that says you do.  Once you do that, it's in your archives and you can download to any of your devices or apps to read.

So...it works like this:
Check the book out.  You'll come to a page that says "Get for Kindle."  Click on that and it will take you to Amazon and a page that asks "please choose which Kindle you plan to transfer your title to via USB."
Select the Kindle and click on "Continue."  The browser will take you to your download window which you can close.  At this point, it's in your archive and can be downloaded to any device or app.

Betsy


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I tried this last night but didn't know about having to choose a device.  When I went back today, it showed as already checked out, so I couldn't do it any longer.  But I found that it was in my Fire's carousel and was able to open the book there.  So, for those who have a Fire and don't mind reading from it, your library book will go there automatically regardless where you send it to.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tripp said:


> I tried this last night but didn't know about having to choose a device. When I went back today, it showed as already checked out, so I couldn't do it any longer. But I found that it was in my Fire's carousel and was able to open the book there. So, for those who have a Fire and don't mind reading from it, your library book will go there automatically regardless where you send it to.


And you may not have to choose a device; I found, though, that it didn't show up in my Fire's carousel until I performed that step (letting it go to my default device, which is my KTouch, Buffy). Then it showed up in my Fire's carousel as available to download.

If it's showing as already checked out, as you found, it should be in your archives. At that point you can download it to any device or app registered to your account.

Betsy


----------

